# UK paid, UAE work



## andy065 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All,
Not been able to find an answer to my question elsewhere, so hopefully you guys on here can help....
I'm a Brit, but also have a Canadian passport, which is where i've been working for last few years.
In process of relocating to Dubai for work. Due to Visa issues, i will initialy be out there on a business visa, not a work visa. The local pay office in Dubai wont pay me in AED untill the correct visa comes through. So they are talking about paying me through their UK based sister company in GBP into my old UK bank account.
As i'll be out of the UK, and haven't been back other than for brief holidays - will my income be liable to UK taxation/NI??
Appreciate any help offered
Thanks
Andy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Andy,,

I can only tell you what has happened to me in the past.

If you are paid from the UK into a UK bank account then yes tax will be paid on it...


----------



## andy065 (Jul 16, 2012)

damn!
but thanks for the quick responce


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can open a savings account here with Emirates NBD and you will get an ATM card. You don't need a resident's visa or work permit for this. Just go into a branch with your passport.


----------

